# The L.A. BEAST does the cube!



## (X) (Sep 14, 2014)

[youtube]watch?v=2WALkJpwA_4[/youtube]

Looks like it's a prepared solve, but nice nonetheless.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WALkJpwA_4


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2014)

what did i just watch 
seems like a dummy blindfold or something, he's just using LBL...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Fake... (The BLD part that is)


----------



## Stewy (Sep 14, 2014)

ah, youtube comments.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Stewy said:


> View attachment 4514
> ah, youtube comments.



26 likes... 

Correction: what a bunch of drooling idiots.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 26 likes...
> 
> Correction: what a bunch of drooling idiots.


I think I should find a better medium of conveying ideas other than YouTube comments. Yes, they most definitely are drooling idiots.

The funny part is, a lot of the kids saying I have no life make minecraft videos and are 12 years old. (And take vlogs with their iPod in portrait mode)

also, yes, I was being cocky, I know. I was just trying to get a point across.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I think I should find a better medium of conveying ideas other than YouTube comments. Yes, they most definitely are drooling idiots.
> 
> The funny part is, a lot of the kids saying I have no life make minecraft videos and are 12 years old. (And take vlogs with their iPod in portrait mode)
> 
> also, yes, I was being cocky, I know. I was just trying to get a point across.




'Get a life'

'This IS the life!'


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 14, 2014)

LA Beast's fanbase is pretty terrible in general, they'll bash anyone because they think he's a million times superior to them
Also, for any of you who where wondering who he was, he's just a guy who does over-the-top challenges, such as eating a cactus.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2014)

ClovisKoo said:


> LA Beast's fanbase is pretty terrible in general, they'll bash anyone because they think he's a million times superior to them
> Also, for any of you who where wondering who he was, he's just a guy who does over-the-top challenges, such as eating a cactus.



If the overlapping between the general public and the cubing community is going to be this negative every time, I'd rather that we stay an obscure community rather than get widely known.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 14, 2014)

Hahaha even CBC told me to relax... 

Yeah but I deleted the comment becuase my email was getting spammed


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> yes, I was being cocky, I know



Not just cocky, but also wrong.

"completely fake"? Only the blindfolded aspect looks fake, the solve and the legos look non-fake.

"nobody uses an actual solving method to solve it blindfolded"? Uh... more like *everybody* does. M2/R2 in my case. Also, people have done real blindsolves with CFOP.


----------



## emolover (Sep 14, 2014)

ClovisKoo said:


> LA Beast's fanbase is pretty terrible in general, they'll bash anyone because they think he's a million times superior to them
> Also, for any of you who where wondering who he was, he's just a guy who does over-the-top challenges, such as eating a cactus.



Hey man his stuff is pretty good. I'll admit that he shouldn't have done this video but sometimes its nice to watch stupid humor.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 14, 2014)

I find his videos entertaining in the sense that I know I'm not dumb and I can move on with my life. This time, I'm impressed by his even solving of it, and am entertained by the stupidity of the YouTube comments, although that's the feeling I get from most videos...


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not just cocky, but also wrong.
> 
> "completely fake"? Only the blindfolded aspect looks fake, the solve and the legos look non-fake.
> 
> "nobody uses an actual solving method to solve it blindfolded"? Uh... more like *everybody* does. M2/R2 in my case. Also, people have done real blindsolves with CFOP.


Fine, "Nobody *in search of practicality* uses a *speed*solving method to solve it blindfolded," happy now?

I wasn't going to explain everything about blindfolded solving to people who don't understand it in the slightest. If I was talking to cubers, obviously I would explain things differently. As you could tell, the post was already long enough, I wasn't going to make it longer. I'm aware that people have done blindsolves with CFOP as well, but I wasn't going to explain to those ignorant 12 year olds what CFOP was, then what SpeedBLD was, then compare CFOP and LBL, and finally explain why it's not feasible for someone of that YouTube guy's experience level to do SpeedBLD with LBL.

I think you have a problem with understanding context. If I say it's "completely fake" and I go on to talk about blindfolded solving and that only, with no mention of Legos, then I am saying that the blindfolded solve is fake, not the Legos. Why would you even assume I was talking about Legos? At this point all you are doing is nitpicking. (Even though that's all you normally do anyway)

Glad to see even cubers are ganging up on me. Except the difference here is instead of having 12 year olds addicted to a guy who eats cactus making irrelevant claims against me, it's a grown man.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Fine, "Nobody *in search of practicality* uses a *speed*solving method to solve it blindfolded," happy now?
> 
> I wasn't going to explain everything about blindfolded solving to people who don't understand it in the slightest. If I was talking to cubers, obviously I would explain things differently. As you could tell, the post was already long enough, I wasn't going to make it longer. I'm aware that people have done blindsolves with CFOP as well, but I wasn't going to explain to those ignorant 12 year olds what CFOP was, then what SpeedBLD was, then compare CFOP and LBL, and finally explain why it's not feasible for someone of that YouTube guy's experience level to do SpeedBLD with LBL.
> 
> ...


Very good response!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Very good response!



I guess now I'll really have to explain why it isn't . Later. Let me just already point out that in this response you like so much he said I ganged up on him, which is a bit difficult given that I'm a single person. You and him together, on the other hand... particularly since you're not offering any argument but are purely joining him...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I guess now I'll really have to explain why it isn't . Later. Let me just already point out that in this response you like so much he said I ganged up on him, which is a bit difficult given that I'm a single person. You and him together, on the other hand... particularly since you're not offering any argument but are purely joining him...


He said cubers were ganging up on him. So you might just be one of them. But this is exactly his point. He wants to be able to quickly get a message across to some people. It wouldn't matter if he had made the adjustments that are needed to make it entirely correct. The people that wanted to understand would understand and the people that didn't want to understand still wouldn't understand. I agree with his classification of nitpicking and many other things he wrote. I didn't agree with "(Even though that's all you normally do anyway)" so I didn't say "Perfect response"

If you want to complain about something in this topic, why not the Original Post? "Looks like it's a prepared solve"? No, it looks like he could see. He even looks down a few times to look at the Lego's.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I think I should find a better medium of conveying ideas other than YouTube comments. Yes, they most definitely are drooling idiots.
> 
> The funny part is, a lot of the kids saying I have no life make minecraft videos and are 12 years old. (And take vlogs with their iPod in portrait mode)
> 
> also, yes, I was being cocky, I know. I was just trying to get a point across.



Or you could realise how condescending and needlessly angry you were in your post, asking him to tell you his BLD algs? I don't understand, why does the blindfold solve being fake mean the video is bad? It's just a bit of fun. Those "drooling 12 year old idiots"? At least they don't seems to be getting so angsty about nothing.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Those "drooling 12 year old idiots"? At least they don't seems to be getting so angsty about nothing.


Have you ever read youtube comments? Seriously.

Also: the random non-cubers in youtube comments are not from a community that's being insulted. Of course they have no reason to be unhappy about the video.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 15, 2014)

If you guys haven't already, definitely check out some of his other videos because they're hilariously ridiculous. This guy is insane. A few of my personal favorites:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS6_hme7GdA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMjgaa5j_LE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhWInDy3v8I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPHrz_iGl28

I've been a fan of his for years and have to admit that I was a little disappointed that he tried to pass off the blindfolded part as real, but as others have said, it's just a fun video purely for our entertainment, so I'm not too hung up about it. For the record, I sent him a private message offering to teach him how to solve it blindfolded for real, but I don't expect a response.


----------

